# 30 year shingle prices



## all vinyl

Slyfox said:


> <>?:"{}@#$%^&*()_+


I second that


----------



## General-Lee

MJW, I've just never had a bad experiance with G.A.F products that's all.
Also about the "can" thing if you read my post I said "Twice last summer".
No phone numbers, I wish !

dougger & 2ndGen, "windfall profits" you guy's must be hanging out with Hitlarry.


----------



## RooferJim

ditto #[email protected]%%&* !!


----------



## MJW

2ndGen said:


> Considering that asphalt is made of oil, it's another reason to ask why we are paying so much more for anything oil related while the oil companies are making record breaking windfall profits during a time of economic turndown.


Did you finally get off the computer and start your truck to go to a job? Now you notice the gas prices, eh? Yep, we have been dealing with it all winter. :furious:


I can't wait to see what happens to the construction industry this year. The illegals can't go much lower on their prices, can they?


----------



## dougger222

General-Lee said:


> MJW, I've just never had a bad experiance with G.A.F products that's all.
> Also about the "can" thing if you read my post I said "Twice last summer".
> No phone numbers, I wish !
> 
> dougger & 2ndGen, "windfall profits" you guy's must be hanging out with Hitlarry.


I don't know what you mean. I am a proud right wing Republican. The thought of a liberal Democrat woman in office makes me nervous. The thought of a black liberal Democrat man in office also makes me nervous.

MJW, did you hear about the proposed tax bill in MN recently? The Republicans want $35 some million while the Democrats want $850 some million. Last year I gave the IRS/MN dept of revenue close to $30K just in income tax these proposed increases would hurt me big time. The ones all on welfare would love it the top 2% wage eaners would not. The sad thing is people who have lived in MN their wholes lives paying into the state can't afford health care. Immigrants new to the state legally get free health care. 

I agree MJW the "Mex" like my old accontant called them are really going to have a hard time here in MN this year. Another big hail storm and they will be back. The local hotels and liquor stores selling Corona will benefit from them at least.

Starting to get a good flow on non insurance leads comming in so we will see how that works out. Also getting a fair amount of leak repair leads comming in. Not a big fan of doing small repairs but if their happy with the outcome as in no more leaking they are sure to use you again when the roof needs replacing or hand your name and number out to others. 


Tommorrow going to start a 65sq 8/12-10/12-14/12. Tearing off black Independance shingle putting on black Landmark Premium with two layers of ridge (360ftX2). The home owner got an extension from Am Fam as it was a 8/24/06 hail storm claim. Then the neighbor across the street wants his 55sq 9/12 roof done.


----------



## MJW

Dougger, you need more write offs................Or a better accountant..

I would rather by tools, trucks, equipment, rather than giving it to the government.

WE are a corp. so that helps also.


----------



## dougger222

I am a corp and had a ton of write offs. 3 work vehicles and 3 trailers, my wife won't let me have any more trucks and trailes. Being a corp I still saved paying in thousands. $18K through monthly payments plus $11K due in a couple days.

Around $80K in work done last year was paid this year too. Will be claiming that of course for 2008 taxes.

My accountant is great I did his roof last Spring.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

I once heard about some guy many years ago, who intentionally went and purchased a very very big ticket item, but did not want to pick it up at the time of purchase, kept the reciept, and then changed his mind about the item and got a refund for the entire amount. :whistling

I do not recommend this obvious illegal skirting aroud the rules, but I guess if he were to have gotten audited, this person would have had the reciept to back up the deduction. It may even have been something so large, that it had to be depreciated over several years, so that one reciept was stil paying dividends years down the road, or so I was told. :whistling

Ed


----------



## dougger222

My problem is all equipment, trailers, and vehicles are paid for and depreciated. In 05 and 06 had two houses so that was nice write off. Early March of 07 the hobby farm was sold freeing up around $2,500 a month. People say it was a tax shelter owning both homes and only living in one but to me it was a huge waste of money.


----------



## MJW

Be glad you were able to sell. We are sitting on some homes also, not that we built, but ones that we own. It sucks making the payments.


----------



## dougger222

It sold for about $45K under market value. I had to bring a check for $5,500 to the closing. 2,300sq ft 4 bedroom, two full bath totally remodeled, 4K sq ft of insulated and heated pole buildings, 14 acres with 3 acres of oak trees. 

I miss the land and buildings but not the drive.


----------



## dougger222

December 31, 07 bought an enclosed trailer, only big write off for last year.


----------



## MJW

Well, it is starting to be that fuel is a big write off.

What about all that you pay out for payroll. That should be your biggest write off.


----------

